# Gigaware model 25-157



## rickcostello (Apr 22, 2009)

I need drivers for this webcam


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Here is a link for your drivers:
http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...w=gigaware+webcam&support=support&tab=support
Hope this helps,
Bill


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try the links here: http://sheldonss.wordpress.com/2007/10/28/driver-para-webcam-gigaware-modelo-25-157/

or here:
http://rsk.imageg.net/graphics/uc/rsk/Support/SoftwareDownload/2500157_98SE_2K_ME_XP.exe
http://rsk.imageg.net/graphics/uc/rsk/Support/SoftwareDownload/2500157_VISTA.exe


----------



## Bourbon55 (Sep 24, 2010)

where can I find installation software for model 25-157.....I misplaced the disc


----------

